# Fertility Test Results - Hubby as well



## wannbemommy (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello Everybody

I was due to get the results from my blood tests and my DH sperm sample tomorrow but the hospital has rang to inform me they had booked me in for the wrong clinic. I now have to wait until the 30th March aaghh!! What is making me worry even more is that they have said my Hubby needs to come too. They said he didn't have to last time I spoke to them. Has this happened to anybody else?
Thank you x


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi wannbemommy

The hospital always expect dh to come to appointments with the consultant,  so try not to worry   

take care

Tracy


----------

